# Merry ChristMads 2012



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys and girls, 
Just want to send all a Merry Christmas and a Happy Newyear.









Here are ower little shop Christmas tree, workbench sized.









The lake at the end of my street.
The bridge is called Queen Loiuses Bridge.









My workshop street in Christmas dress…









And in the other direction I have a wonderful little local brewery where they make the most wonderful beer and a fair priced dinner of the day, what more can a man ask for.









A guest had arrived last night on my shaving horse bench!
(Mathilde and I could not resist playing with the snow).
This morning she was all melted but just as the good memories we will keep her in our hearts.

May you all have a wonderful new year!

Best thoughts,
Mads & Mathilde


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

;-) Merry Christmas!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for 2013.
JIm


----------



## bko (Feb 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Boston!

-Brian


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas and happy new year from Wichita KS. USA


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

What a beautiful setting. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas, from Morton, Il USA


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Grand Rapids, Michigan, my friend. I would like to some day walk to that brewery with you and tip a few cold ones!!
............................Jim


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas from San Antonio TX! Cheers buddy.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours ! 
Great pictures …thanks for sharing them with us : )


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Mads. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Greetings Mads & Mathilde 
Have a wonderful Christmas
jamie


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas from South Dakota


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

and to you both

from ojo caliente new mexico


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

To a wonderful Christmas Mads & Mathilde … Along with the rest of the LJ camp.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all…................


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Michigan


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you both and a Happy New Year.
flint


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Mads & Mathilde ,Merry Christmas and a Happy New year from Louisiana ,USA loved the pics


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and Mathilde too, Mads. Looks like a wonderful place… thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Mads!

All the Best in the New Year!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Mads. Thanks for the wonderful Christmas card!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and your daughter!!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Atlanta.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas for the Peak of Ohio! Your pictures look a lot better than mine…









Looking to the south, and









and to the north….I HATE SNOW!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Canada!

Bandit - looks exactly like the view from my house!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello Mads & Mathilde, A Merry Christmas to you both, I am so happy to see that the two of you are having so much fun. I did offer my home for you and Mathilde to come and stay, your place looks beautiful, I think I should should be moving in there …. hahahaha. You're having snow and we are getting so hot, temperature here is 30 degrees c, thankfully I have a pool so that is where we will be spending most of the time.

Enjoy your Christmas and all the very best, smiles and hugs for you both.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Christmas from Texas. It is 26 C. not F.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Right back at you Mads. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas from Chicagoland Mads & Mathilde and a Blessed New Year…BC


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And a Happy Saturnalia to you TOO! Since we are already in the 8th Day of the Saturnalia Festival, I trust you and many other LJs are celebrating in style! Enjoys your Holidays Mads!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Best wishes to all of you from England.

shorty


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Beautiful pics of your environment. I enjoy your posts throughout the year. I hope you have an incredibly happy New Year too!


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

And a Merry Christmas from North Carolina…. 
Christmas is all about & for the kids…. of all ages!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

A Christmas wish Back to you Mads.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*MUY FELÍZ NAVIDAD PARA TÍ Y MATHILDE!!!!!!
EL 2013 SERÁ UN AÑO BUENO PARA NUEVOS PROYECTOS 
TUS FOTOS, COMO SIEMPRE, DIGNAS DE UNA ENCICLOPEDIA :-D
QUE SIGAN BIEN Y FELÍZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS LOS LOCOS POR
LA MADERA ;-)*


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy, prosperous new year from Virginia


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Toronto, Mads and Mathilde!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Mads,

Merry Christmas from Chicago!

You sure live in a beautiful place. Thanks for the view.

Peace


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for those great photos Mads and your Christmas wishes. Please give Mathilde a hug for me and tell her I wish you both Merry Christmas too and a Happy New Year!.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Texas. The views from where you live are beautiful.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas Mads & Mathilde, the shop and surroundings are beautiful .


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Colorado! Looks beautiful there.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Valparaiso, Indiana!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Back at you, buddy. Hope your's is terrific, and the new year even better.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Mads
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours .
Just love the pics ,makes for a nice Christmas feel .


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

merry christmas from athens alabama!!!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

What a beautiful place! Merry Christmas!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas Mads from Colorful Colorado.

I view each of your postings to Lumberjocks as a gift. I wish you and Mathilde the very best for the coming year.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

happy new year mads, from the deep south, Alabama…......but Alaska is still in my heart…always..


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mads, to you and Mathilde. Best wishes for the new year - I am sure things will come back together.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi evryone, I am so happy for all the words here.
These days the smiles are few but when I come here and see all the comments I smile, smile a little warm smile thanks to you.
Best and warmest of my thoughts to all of you out there,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

- and yes I am truely blessed with this wonderful new workshop, it is a wonderful place full of life and there are plenty of room for me to fool arround with some wood.
Also we got a new home from 1 February so once it stops snowing I am sure my hearts starts shining along side with the spring.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mads! Hope all is well and take care!

Joe


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Merry Chrismas and Happy new year to you as well Mads 
thanks for sharing these great pictures 

take care
Dennis


----------

